# لمستخدمى النت



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

أرجو أن من يدخل على الإنترنت بإستمرار أن يقوم بفحص شامل لجهاز الكمبيوتر مرة كل إسبوع عن طريق برامج الحماية المذكورة.

+ أرجو عدم إستخدام برنامج الشات الشهير MIRC فإن هذا البرنامج يتم من خلاله الإختراق لجهاز الكمبيوتر .

+ أرجو من الجميع عدم وضع صور خاصة على الماسنجر msn او الياهو بالإضافة عدم وضع أرقام تليفونات فى أى منهم .

+ أرجو عدم وضع بيانات شخصية على جهاز الكمبيوتر .

+ أرجو الحذر اذا كنتم تستخدمون كروت الإئتمان فى الشراء عبر الويب .لأنها بعض الشئ غير أمنه بيتم سرقة الكروت كثيراً .

+ عند إستلام بريد إلكترونى من اشخاص مجهولين الهوية ويكون البريد به ملحق أرجو مسح هذا البريد لأنه يحتوى على فيروس .

+ عند استلام بريد من شخص يريد مساعدة ماليه ويريد أن تتصل بيه وهكذا .... أرجوا عدم الرد عليه ومسح الرسالة لأنها وسيله من وسائل النصب .

+ أرجو من الجميع دائما وأبداً عند الإنتهاء من قراءة البريد الإلكترونى ان تقوموا بإغلاق البريد عن طريق sign out وليس مجرد إغلاق المتصفح فقط . لإن البريد بيكون مفتوح .لأن بعض مواقع البريد الإلكترونى ليس بها الدعم لإغلاق البريد بعد فترة أتومتيكياً .

+ أفضل برنامج إستخدمته هو Norton Internet Security 2005 or 2006 .

+أرجو من الجميع الذى قرأ هذا الموضوع أن ينشر هذا الموضوع للإفادة .


----------



## Yes_Or_No (27 مارس 2006)

*ميه ميه يا باشا وشكرا علي نصايحك *


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

ميه ميه يا باشا و شكرا على مرورك


----------



## kamer14 (2 فبراير 2007)

Thank You


----------

